# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه فرهنگیان چطوری گزینش میکنه ؟؟؟

## melodii

سلام وقت بخیر 
یه سوال ازتون دارم . دانشگاه فرهنگیان چطوری گزینش میکنه ؟ دو تا از دوستان تجربی من ، امسال انسانی کنکور دادن برای فرهنگیان . یکی 320 شد و اون یکی 570 . ولی هیچ کدوم دعوت به مصاحبه نشدن. یا یکی دیگه از دوستام توی تجربی 5830 شده ، اون هم دعوت نشده ولی توی یه شهر نزدیکمون ، یکی با رتبه 10000 انسانی دعوت به مصاحبه شده . این چطوریه ؟؟؟؟ :Y (727):  :Y (727):

----------


## Ali_Alfred

سلام دوست عزیز وقتت بخیر

سیستم  سازمان سنجش هیچ مشکلی نداره و این سه عزیزی که گفتی حتما تو کد رشته های بالاتر از دانشگاه فرهنگیان پذیرش شدند برای همین دعوت به مصاحبه نشدن

حتی ممکنه رتبه 1 کشور هم دعوت به مصاحبه نشه این که دلیلی نداره اون چیزی قبول نشده!!

----------


## melodii

> سلام دوست عزیز وقتت بخیر
> 
> سیستم  سازمان سنجش هیچ مشکلی نداره و این سه عزیزی که گفتی حتما تو کد رشته های بالاتر از دانشگاه فرهنگیان پذیرش شدند برای همین دعوت به مصاحبه نشدن
> 
> حتی ممکنه رتبه 1 کشور هم دعوت به مصاحبه نشه این که دلیلی نداره اون چیزی قبول نشده!!


در مورد اون دوستم که تجربی هست ، نمیدونم که اولویت های اولش چیه . اما اون دو تا دوستام که انسانی کنکور دادن ، اولویت های اولشون فرهنگیان بود و اصلا وکالت یا چیز دیگه ایی نزدن

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط melodii


در مورد اون دوستم که تجربی هست ، نمیدونم که اولویت های اولش چیه . اما اون دو تا دوستام که انسانی کنکور دادن ، اولویت های اولشون فرهنگیان بود و اصلا وکالت یا چیز دیگه ایی نزدن


این سوال منم هست.من انسانی دادم امستا ترازم9000هس که برافرهنگیان بسه.اولویت فرهنگیان بعدحقوق هاومدیریت های تهران زدم امادعوت نشدم وخیلی کلافه ام کرده.یعنی هیچ راهی نداره؟؟مثلابرم سنجش حضوری ویرایش کنم فوری برسم به مصاحبه؟
جریان کد11و17 چیه؟*

----------


## Mr.me

> *
> این سوال منم هست.من انسانی دادم امستا ترازم9000هس که برافرهنگیان بسه.اولویت فرهنگیان بعدحقوق هاومدیریت های تهران زدم امادعوت نشدم وخیلی کلافه ام کرده.یعنی هیچ راهی نداره؟؟مثلابرم سنجش حضوری ویرایش کنم فوری برسم به مصاحبه؟
> جریان کد11و17 چیه؟*


شما اولویت های قبلیتو قبول شدی احتمالا

----------


## Shah1n

> در مورد اون دوستم که تجربی هست ، نمیدونم که اولویت های اولش چیه . اما اون دو تا دوستام که انسانی کنکور دادن ، اولویت های اولشون فرهنگیان بود و اصلا وکالت یا چیز دیگه ایی نزدن


خودتو اذیت نکن امسال ظاهرا شرایط عوض شده
منم دعوت نشدم با اینکه دوستام با رتبه بدتر دعوت شدن
در ضمن من قبل از فرهنگیان فقط رجایی زدم که اونم مصاحبه داره
طبق قانون سنجش باید مصاحبه فرهنگیانم دعوت میشدم اما نشدم

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط هادی1


شما اولویت های قبلیتو قبول شدی احتمالا


والان هیچ کاری نمیتونم بکنم؟ویرایش حضوری یاچیزدیگه ای؟*

----------


## mahshad

> خودتو اذیت نکن امسال ظاهرا شرایط عوض شده
> منم دعوت نشدم با اینکه دوستام با رتبه بدتر دعوت شدن
> در ضمن من قبل از فرهنگیان فقط رجایی زدم که اونم مصاحبه داره
> طبق قانون سنجش باید مصاحبه فرهنگیانم دعوت میشدم اما نشدم


دوستای شما همشهری و هم رشتتون بودن که دعوت شدند؟

----------


## Shah1n

> دوستای شما همشهری و هم رشتتون بودن که دعوت شدند؟


بله

----------


## Shah1n

> *
> والان هیچ کاری نمیتونم بکنم؟ویرایش حضوری یاچیزدیگه ای؟*


ویرایش بعد از اتمام زمان تا 3 روز به صورت حضوری ممکنه الان امکان نداره میتونی تکمیل ظرفیت شرکت کنی

----------


## mahshad

> بله


خیلی عجیبه :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Shah1n

> خیلی عجیبه


تازه مونده تا عجیب
من خودم این چند روزه رفتم دنبال کارای مصاحبه و مدارک و گزینش خودشونم نمیدونن چی به چیه

----------


## mahshad

> تازه مونده تا عجیب
> من خودم این چند روزه رفتم دنبال کارای مصاحبه و مدارک و گزینش خودشونم نمیدونن چی به چیه


اصلا تا حالا ندیده بودم اینجوری...واقعا اجحاف شده در حقت پس

----------


## melodii

> تازه مونده تا عجیب
> من خودم این چند روزه رفتم دنبال کارای مصاحبه و مدارک و گزینش خودشونم نمیدونن چی به چیه


واقعا امسال معلوم نیست دارن چه تصمیمی میگیرن . دوتا از دوستان تجربی من ، امسال انسانی کنکور دادن با رتبه های خیلی خوب اما هیچ کدوم دعوت نشدن . یکی 300 و یکی 500 بود

----------


## reza333

> تازه مونده تا عجیب
> من خودم این چند روزه رفتم دنبال کارای مصاحبه و مدارک و گزینش خودشونم نمیدونن چی به چیه


شما دعوت مصاحبه شدی ؟؟؟ کدوم دانشگاه برای چه رشته ای ؟؟

----------


## Shah1n

> شما دعوت مصاحبه شدی ؟؟؟ کدوم دانشگاه برای چه رشته ای ؟؟


دانشگاه شهید رجایی اما رشته ش نامعلومه هنوز

----------


## Shah1n

دوستان یه سوال
کسی میدونه که تراز و رتبه کشوری امتیازش حساب میشه یا رتبه منطقه
کدومش برای نمره علمی برای قبولی فرهنگیان حائز اهمیته؟
چون بومی گزینیه و گاها بین مناطق 2 و 3 باهم رقابت میفته برای فرهنگیان و منطقه 2 از لحاظ رتبه منطقه خیلی ضرر میکنه

----------


## Mr.me

> *
> والان هیچ کاری نمیتونم بکنم؟ویرایش حضوری یاچیزدیگه ای؟*


نمیدونم

----------

